# DIY Treestand Accerssoiries



## SaskRecurveKid (Jan 27, 2014)

So I have a few Ideas but am not quite sure on how to go about doing them. so first to get up the tree, I was thinking of some steps, on private property I could stick some nails in the tree or nail some blocks on, but on public I was thinking of a kind of block with a small ratchet strap to secure it on the tree. I was also thinking as a bow hanger just use one of those screw in steps, easy. Any of you guys do stuff like this? I'd like to hear about your treestand related projects.
Happy Hunting
Charles


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

On private land I would just buy the screw in steps. Not sure I would risk my life with nails. To get heavy duty nails probably would be not much less than the actual steps. Unless you are a rock climber but even then not sure it's worth the risk. You could use a gutter nail for the bow hanger but I'm not sure it would hold more than 100 lbs to stand on or put all of your body weight on. might want to check into it. $3.00 a piece at tractor supply for the steps but I'm sure there are cheaper options. Good luck!


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't go cheap when climbing a tree. Think of it this way. Screw in steps, climbing sticks etc are a lot cheaper than a visit to the hospital or even the morgue.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't like steps, have seen too many of them break. If on private land that you can leave them up, get steel sticks (20's). On public, get some good aluminum or loggies.

Ches.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

do a search for DIY ladder steps (rebar) and that should help you with your tree step question. they're not hard to make and all the info you should need is there and if you have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## deebright (Sep 28, 2011)

My climber didn't have padded straps on it and when I hook my bag onto it and carry it in it was digging into my shoulders. So I rolled up socks and taped them onto the straps where my shoulders hit and it worked great.

I also rig a caribeaner from one shoulder strap to the other on my chest (just like a lot of hunting packs have) to hold the straps together. Makes it a lot easier to carry. 

I've seen people use those triangular antenna poles as ladders for treestands.


----------



## bowneida (Sep 25, 2007)

If you have a tree or branch in arms length the tree step will work for a hanger, use duct tape or you'll scratch up yer bow. But when that aint happenin I use a 2 1/2' piece of pvc pipe. Cut a slot the width of the step on one end and push the step in the slot and melt the plastic around the end of the step. Heat up 6" at the other end and bend to 90*. Camo duct tape it up and yer good. A lot cheaper than buyin the steal ones that serve the same purpose.


----------



## ast88 (May 3, 2011)

I made a bow holder for when I'm in my ground blind and just bolted a piece of angle iron with 2 pieces of square tubing welded onto it to my tree stand so I can use the same holder in my stand or blind. Probably wouldn't leave it on public ground but I'll leave it up all fall and winter on private ground.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

like that bow holder!


----------



## walbash635 (Nov 6, 2012)

on fixed stands i just use spike nail's ...they stay year round lol. for private ground ofc.

with my climber i always carry a few bungee cord's.. to hook my pack, quiver, waterbag, etc...onto. after leaves drop I use bungee's to put limbs behind me in order to break up silloutte though I always hunt higher after leaves fall.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I have made two different bow holders for my stands. I made saddle bags for my climber and I have built two sets of climbing sticks. My sticks work okay but getting a good set of sticks or building the steps from rebar is the way to go. The saddle bags are easy to make using fanny packs from Wal-Mart.

My plan is to build a bunch of stands in the spring so if they get stolen it isn't such a huge loss. I am tired of hauling my climber in every time.


----------



## 98slomaro (Mar 18, 2012)

I use the 50 cent bicycle hangers from wally world. They come with a red plastic/rubber coating, I just plastidip it in black. Works like a charm, I have 4 different sets on my 160 acre farm. So I just leave them in the tree but they screw in and out as easy as anything. Plus they have a long sweeping hook and honestly I put more faith in my bow staying put on them than I do the 5 dollar hangers that has a tiny hook. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

I had a tree step break on me so I wouldn't use that brand/style anymore for climbing. So I welded a little piece of rebar on it and use it for hanging up stuff that I need quick access to.


----------



## Ctrider (Jul 8, 2014)

98slomaro said:


> I use the 50 cent bicycle hangers from wally world. They come with a red plastic/rubber coating, I just plastidip it in black. Works like a charm, I have 4 different sets on my 160 acre farm. So I just leave them in the tree but they screw in and out as easy as anything. Plus they have a long sweeping hook and honestly I put more faith in my bow staying put on them than I do the 5 dollar hangers that has a tiny hook. Just my 2 cents


Me too! I just left it red haha. Tractor supply has them too, different depths of hooks and number of prongs.


----------



## 98slomaro (Mar 18, 2012)

Be careful leaving them red. I've found bears like red lol


----------



## Holleman (Jan 11, 2015)

I use the rubber screw in hooks from tractor supply


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

After a lifetime of owning treestands of all types, I usually spend early season in lockons, and late season in climbers. One old API Bowhunter, and two Summits with front rails. As I get older, I find the sit/climb safer, quieter, and easier on my upper body, especially in late season. Just lately I -finally- had some side pockets added to a Summit. My 23 yr daughter got a sewing machine lately, and I put in my order. 

"Make me some side pockets like this drawing. Have your machine put 2-3 button holes on one side, and I'll tie them to the side rails with zipties rubber twist ties." 

I can't tell you how well this simple mod worked out !! So dang handy for going up trees and cutting your way up with pocket saw and pruners. During winter time I like to go really high and get above scent and eyeballs. During the hunt I now have easy storage for calls, phone, etc as needed. She happened to pick out the most quietest fleece type material, couldn't have done better myself. 

I had looked the $45 Summit storage pockets but didn't like the reviews. Now mine don't cinch up and close up for traveling, items would fall out. But that would be easy to fix if needed with a drawstring.

Here's a bragging vid... just a small mod that I shoulda done many years ago!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF_NkAN3ifU


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Give up on the idea of using nails or even screws in trees on private land or you may find yourself banned from that woodlot by the property owner. Timber is a valuable resource for the property owner. Black cherry here in the east can fetch you in the neighborhood of $500 a log. A timber specialist marking trees will not select a tree for harvest if it has nails or screws protruding from it.


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

I modded my Chippewa wedgeloc, bow holder on one side i'll use the other rail to hold my quiver, pack or something.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is my bow holder that I have on my climbers and ladders. It allows me to leave the quiver on and have the bow close at hand.


----------

